# Stop G8 - J11 Carnival Against Capitalism



## RegularPoster (Apr 8, 2013)

> *11 June 2013. #J11. *
> *One Common Struggle.*
> Carnival Against Capitalism.
> *Their London?*
> ...


 
https://network23.org/stopg8/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

there was me thinking the protests would be in Fermanagh


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

i thought j18 was more traditional, being what it is waterloo day and everything.


----------



## spliff (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought j18 was more traditional, being what it is waterloo day and everything.


I found some footage of J18 in the middle of this clip.
I think I may have seen most of it before it but some seems new.
I dunno. It starts at around 13.33mins

I also found a _newer_ (longer?) version of the RTS history than I'd seen before.


I would be interested in more info regarding G8/J11 London actions come the time.
PM's are good.


----------



## RegularPoster (Apr 28, 2013)

On 24 April more than 300 workers were crushed to death in a collapsing
factory in Dhaka, Bangladesh. The factory made clothes for high street
chains including Primark, Matalan, Benetton, and Mango. Just another
"accident" in the race for profits. Those responsible for these deaths are
in London and in towns across the UK: we need to hold them to account.

May Day was first celebrated as a day of international workers' solidarity
in 1890. It was called to commemorate the murder of four anarchist workers
in Chicago by the US government.

123 years later, capitalism continues to kill workers all over the world.
Some are executed or shot dead, like the 34 striking Marikana miners
killed by South African police last August, defending the interests of
British company Lonmin. Many millions more are sentenced to slow deaths
from hunger, poverty and despair. Others are killed in so-called
"workplace accidents" in mines, factories and fields where life is the
cheapest commodity of all.

On May Day 2013, while celebrating 123 plus years of struggle, we also
need to commemorate some of the latest victims of capitalism. We think of
the 30 Bangladeshi and other migrant workers shot by Greek strawberry farm
bosses in Manolada on 18 April (thankfully, none of the gunshot wounds
were fatal). And above all we remember the more than 300 Bangladeshi
workers (perhaps many more) killed in the collapsed textile factory in
Dhaka on 24 April.

Capitalism kills. And the killers are not just the cops who pull the
trigger, or the factory managers who ignore the cracks and lock the doors.
The ultimate killers are all those who profit from death trap factories,
and everywhere where capitalism forces us to wear out our bodies and minds
and risk our lives for the riches of the few.

Primark, Matalan, Mango, Benetton, and other clothes chains profiting from
cheap labour are killers. The banks and investment funds that finance
their deals are killers. The governments in Bangladesh, Greece and Britain
who protect them are killers. We call on everyone to join us on May Day
and remember the dead with action. We need to hold the clothing chains,
and all other capitalist murderers, to account.

In London on 1 May the Stop G8 London group will join the traditional May
Day march at Clerkenwell Green at 11 am. Look for the Stop G8 banners and
black and red flags. After the main march, we will move on to demonstrate
against those responsible for the deaths in Dhaka. Come and join us, or
hold your own demonstrations and actions wherever you are. Workers have
been taking to the streets in Bangladesh since Thursday and there will be
mass strikes on 2 May. Let's show them some solidarity!

One common struggle.
London StopG8.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 5, 2013)

> German-made water cannons are to be approved for use in mainland Britain within weeks.
> 
> Home Secretary Theresa May is said to be in favour of their deployment by police for the first time outside of Northern Ireland amid fears of summer riots.
> Both the Metropolitan Police and the Association of Chief Police Officers (Acpo) have requested them to tackle any civil unrest caused by welfare cuts and June's G8 meeting of world leaders.



http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/397113/Water-cannons-on-standby-for-summer-riots?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+daily-express-uk-news+%28Daily+Express+%3A%3A+UK+Feed%29


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2013)

Shame this is on a Tuesday.


spliff said:


> I found some footage of J18 in the middle of this clip.


It was an incredible day...If ever Im in the city I still remember it - the streets of the city are so sterile it couldnt have been more of a contrast


----------



## Dynamo (May 6, 2013)

Here is video footage of the June 1999 Carnival against capitalism:


----------



## kenny g (May 10, 2013)

J18 was a weekday too. If you think the city is sterile try the weekends!


----------



## Kanda (May 20, 2013)

Map: https://network23.org/stopg8/files/2013/05/citymap_g8_webposter.jpg

Might want to forget about number 18, GLC. They stopped trading in January and gave investors all their money back.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (May 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Shame this is on a Tuesday.
> 
> It was an incredible day...If ever Im in the city I still remember it - the streets of the city are so sterile it couldnt have been more of a contrast


J18 This Sikh was there got incredible memories and photos brilliant day untill as usual plod tried to mess it up


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 2, 2013)

Anybody here getting down to this?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2013)

http://theyoweus.org.uk/



> In response to the combined crises of cuts and climate chaos, and the call for a week of action against the G8, we have come together to organise a gathering of those who want to stop the assault on people and planet. In the penthouse suite of global capitalism, in front of the eyes of the financial elite we will demand that They Owe Us.
> 
> Arrive at Jubilee Plaza outside the west exit of Canary Wharf tube station for 12.30pm sharp.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 4, 2013)

It's all getting very close. Exciting!

The convergence will be opening up from Saturday.

Here's some useful........

https://network23.org/stopg8/2013/0...ng-space-info-point-and-useful-phone-numbers/

We've got some awesome kitchens coming to feed us all........for free.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 4, 2013)

steph said:


> Anybody here getting down to this?


 
*shrugs*  mebbe.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 5, 2013)

The #J11 Carnival Against Capitalism mass action will start at 12 noon on
Tuesday June 11th, the meet-up points will be:

North, Oxford Circus click here for directions -
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/stations/1000173.aspx
South, Piccadilly Circus - click here for directions -
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/stations/1000179.aspx

the action will finish with a ‘street party’ at 5:30pm, the location will
be announced on the day.

This action will only be as effective as the people participating in them.
We have not negotiated with the police and we will not be controlled. If
we look after each other, stay mobile, don’t get caught in kettles and are
ready to make quick decisions about what to do next we can make the most
of the day

see you on the streets

11 June 2013. #J11.
One Common Struggle.
Carnival Against Capitalism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2013)

RegularPoster said:


> The #J11 Carnival Against Capitalism mass action will start at 12 noon on
> Tuesday June 11th, the meet-up points will be:
> 
> North, Oxford Circus click here for directions -
> ...


i am not persuaded that oxford circus is the best spot to meet in the light of past events there. some swift movement away from oxford circus would be a good idea if the unfortunate kettle of may 1 2001 is not to be repeated.


----------



## xes (Jun 5, 2013)

shit like this always happens when I'm on holiday


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2013)

convergence centre in Beak st


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i am not persuaded that oxford circus is the best spot to meet in the light of past events there. some swift movement away from oxford circus would be a good idea if the unfortunate kettle of may 1 2001 is not to be repeated.


 
I agree.

Why not come down and muck in? Its worth a visit just for the free awesome grub from anarcho kitchens from Cambridge, Brighton, the Netherlands and Germany.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 8, 2013)

40 Beak Street, Soho, W1F 9RQ


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 9, 2013)

on paper, this looks huge.  let's hope no newspaper sellers trip over onto the pavement this time.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this the one with the rubber dingies?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm back in my old ends next week and looking forward to this 

@ska invita - will catch up with you sometime during the day.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2013)

cant get out of work but hope to see you at some point


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is this the one with the rubber dingies?


 
Fuck right off


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Cops are on roof of convergence centre now...


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

epic amount of police by the looks of it. exactly what have the activists done thus far which is criminal? apart from turning up in entirely the wrong country, but shit geography isn't a crime

https://twitter.com/stopG8UK/status/344383126736343040/photo/1


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan U said:


> epic amount of police by the looks of it. exactly what have the activists done thus far which is criminal? apart from turning up in entirely the wrong country, but shit geography isn't a crime
> 
> https://twitter.com/stopG8UK/status/344383126736343040/photo/1


 
there's elements of 4tsg, , 1tsg and city police tsg in that picture at a quick glance, so a minimum of 63 cops there.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> there's elements of 4tsg, , 1tsg and city police tsg in that picture at a quick glance, so a minimum of 63 cops there.


 

if you do twitter, search Beak Street. they are climbing scaffolding and all kinds of shit.

check these two out

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMeCnqoCYAAMfgF.jpg:large

good cop spotting skills btw. 

in before OB


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/aaf8-sOsSU/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Good sing song n Craic inside


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

if you are there stay safe AKA pseudonym


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

They have cut the water off.. Good atmosphere in here


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Urgent call out for legal obs and medics


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Can all protesters come to us asap.. We are under siege


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

That was a group decision.. Just had a meeting.. Please share


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

Live footage from outside G8 convergence space:

http://twitcasting.tv/thearcproject

Looks like the plod are happy just to barricade everyone inside for now. Not sure of the legality of this but legality has never been a big concern for the met.

Good luck to everyone on the ground today.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Still great atmosphere here...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 11, 2013)

Illegal detainment = kerching!
Denied right to protest = kerching!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Just on Regent Street atm with the march and drummers.

Solidarity with you guys at the convergence spaces, is Beak St totally cut off?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Attempt to lose the cops and breakaway on Glasshouse St.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

At Beak St, cordoned off outside space, and shitloads of cops.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Aye there's heaps of them outside... Doubt we will be leaving anyway easy.. There are 'talks' going on between us


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

They are doing the doors now


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

Twitter says cops with grinders are breaking into the building at Beak Street.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting naughty.. Cops using crowbars on people


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Getting naughty.. Cops using crowbars on people


 
You've seen this yourself? That's fucking evil


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Chopper above, can hear dogs. Two 'special service' buses parked up on Golden Sq - some cops sitting in them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 11, 2013)

ffs


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> Chopper above, can hear dogs. Two 'special service' buses parked up on Golden Sq - some cops sitting in them.


 
Perhaps they're planning a repeat of that 'take everyone's cash and phones then drive them out to the burbs and leave them there' trick 

e2a: Allegedly.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Buses being reversed now towards centre, almost ran us over the cunts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

Special powers have been brought in to allow the police to remove people's face coverings and thus prevent anonymous, unaccountable thugs from rampaging through the streets with impunity.

Meanwhile:


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

they never do that with the EDL do they.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 11, 2013)

looks like a league 2 football match


----------



## Mation (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> Buses being reversed now towards centre, almost ran us over the cunts.


Stay safe x


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, we're ok - singing songs of solidarity and playing a bit of shove with the coppers  Would like to know how those in there are though.

Cops with riot shields just come out. Medics gone in.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ets-officers-raid-squat-HQ-G8-protesters.html

you know its a rum do when the best rated comments on the Mail are all saying 'erm wtf, these people haven't even done anything wrong yet'


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently the police are "executing a search warrant".


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 11, 2013)

Most got out... Everyone searched etc under section 60.. Dunno how many arrests n injured.. Sadly saw a good few.. Bit sore but lucky didn't get whacked with the crowbars.. They had some gas stuff so there's plenty still whoosy... Central London is a martial state at mo..


----------



## klang (Jun 11, 2013)

stay safe AKA!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Ambulance now going in, we're all shouting 'shame on you'


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Where you now AKA pseudonym?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 11, 2013)

stay safe people.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Cops pushing us back now.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 11, 2013)

just seen this heartfelt tweet on twatterz:

"Thoughts and prayers are with the safety of everyone who works in the advertising industry in *Soho* during this time"


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2013)

had a look in there Sunday night,  no one hardcore at all that I noticed
Stay safe all


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fucking depressing shower of shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

I was under the impression the @ movement had some nous, some drive, some initiative and indeed some ideas but on today's showing we should all pack up, aspire to live in suburban semis and get flying ducks on the wall. That's one of the most appalling displays it's ever been my misfortunate to take part in.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Now marching back down Regent St, giving the cops the run around.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

I lost the will to stand about in semi-kettles some time ago and intend to think long and hard before going on anything like that again


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> That's one of the most appalling displays it's ever been my misfortunate to take part in.


 
Why?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

Predictable kettle looks like forming now.


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> Predictable kettle looks like forming now.


I hope you're outside it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Why?


Because it's going from random place to random place and spending 20-30 mins doing fuck all while people get bored, because most of the people there seem to have left their clews at home


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

cesare said:


> I hope you're outside it!



It's just turned into a load of cops and TSG chasing us around back streets of Oxford St, so I'm off. Can't see much really doing now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> Now marching back down Regent St, giving the cops the run around.



That passed me by so I joined on, saw a comrade from the north so chatted for a bit then I broke off to check out Picadilly Circus where there's not much happening!


----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2013)

Justifying their budget.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> That's one of the most appalling displays it's ever been my misfortunate to take part in.


 
What do you suggest? In an environment where any mass demonstration that doesn't ask the police nicely in advance and follow their pre-pigged route in an orderly fashioned, what are folk to do who don't want to simply be ingored and herded around like sheep.

I have my issues with the 'organisation' of this, especially the suicidal choice of rallying points and the fact that these and the address of the convergence space were publicised online many days in advance, but tbh I'm not sure I've got any better ideas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> What do you suggest? In an environment where any mass demonstration that doesn't ask the police nicely in advance and follow their pre-pigged route in an orderly fashioned, what are folk to do who don't want to simply be ingored and herded around like sheep.
> 
> I have my issues with the 'organisation' of this, especially the suicidal choice of rallying points and the fact that these and the address of the convergence space were publicised online many days in advance, but tbh I'm not sure I've got any better ideas.


 what would i suggest? not fucking about for bloody ages at stop points along the route which leads to people feeling dispirited would be a good start. ditching the fucking samba band. spending a decent amount of time preparing things - j18 took, i believe, 18 months of work. what's needed is some successes and not some failures - and while one woman with a megaphone earlier seemed to feeling standing about in the middle of regent street with a shedload of cops about was a success, i would not have wanted to see what her notion of a failure would be.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> It's just turned into a load of cops and TSG chasing around back streets of Oxford St, so I'm off. Can't see much really doing now.


you might want to try and hold out till 5.30 at picaddily circus - was meant to be a meet up there...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

ska invita said:


> you might want to try and hold out till 5.30 at picaddily circus - was meant to be a meet up there...


 i knew about that but it was so dire i went home


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2013)

So is there much happening at Piccadilly Circus right now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> So is there much happening at Piccadilly Circus right now?


 i doubt it


----------



## Paulie (Jun 11, 2013)

steph said:


> So is there much happening at Piccadilly Circus right now?


http://bambuser.com/v/3659156


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

Paulie said:


> http://bambuser.com/v/3659156


 so, fuck all then


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am fucking knackered.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


 because they like to smash anything which may be effective, which is why they spend so little time on you


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## articul8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucks sake


----------



## sihhi (Jun 11, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


 
They enjoy having fun and haven't had too much of a chance this year so far.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


 
Because they've been told to, also because many of them simply love having an excuse to batter people. I doubt that if you plucked one out of the lines at random and asked him why he personally felt it was necessary to use force to prevent members of the public from demonstrating he'd be able to give you much of an answer.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 11, 2013)

They've obv been let off the leash.  Paid psychos that lot.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 11, 2013)

Just seen on Al Jazeera - footage of one of the protestors trying to run off the roof. Wrestled to the floor by three filth

Also footage of some guy being carted off by police, writhing around in a stretcher - badly bloodied face and looked quite a state - not sure if it was the guy mentioned above


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


 
These people are anti-capitalists. They're anti capitalism.

Hit them hard, eh?


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)

They even had to drag the 9 year old rustbucket out today


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Just seen on Al Jazeera - footage of one of the protestors trying to run off the roof. Wrestled to the floor by three filth
> 
> Also footage of some guy being carted off by police, writhing around in a stretcher - badly bloodied face and looked quite a state - not sure if it was the guy mentioned above


 Shown on C4 News.

After driving the poor sod to that, they'll probably get some fecking award for 'saving his life'.


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not quite clear how his face got smashed in, because it didn't look like it was caused as he was captured


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2013)

shaman75 said:


> I'm not quite clear how his face got smashed in, because it didn't look like it was caused as he was captured


 
_"Accidentally fell_ _as we was_ _proceeding to save him from himself_"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

shaman75 said:


> They even had to drag the 9 year old rustbucket out today


There were a couple like that today, one an oracle van another carrying part of a serial from westminster


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> There were a couple like that today, one an oracle van another carrying part of a serial from westminster


 Seem to remember that the students trashed one of those in Whitehall; theory about it being a deliberate 'honey-pot'?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Seem to remember that the students trashed one of those in Whitehall; theory about it being a deliberate 'honey-pot'?


 
Seems more likely they were just running out of paddy wagons. I've seen plenty of shiny new plod vans get smashed up/graffitied in recent years, not sure why a clapped out old one would be a more tempting target.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2013)

so after this is it Saturday up to Canary Wharf? The geography of that area isnt ideal for this tbh.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


hogan/"total policing" most likely - policy is in place


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

ska invita said:


> so after this is it Saturday up to Canary Wharf? The geography of that area isnt ideal for this tbh.



Protesting at empty buildings on a weekend in a space already pretty locked down has seemed an odd choice to me, particularly having announced it weeks ago. 

To go back to something pickmans said earlier, people like RTS used surprise. I remember going to Liverpool Street station and not having a scooby I'd be on a motorway 90 mins or so later


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2013)

hah yeah that day was a lot of fun...
agree 100% about the canary wharf thing - also its a bit of a trap IMO. 
I wonder what it is thats different between now and the RTS and Wombledelic events of the 90s - is it a lack of proper planning as Pickmans suggests? Are people done with running around with the police? Is the strategy tired?  Not enough anger? Ive got my own thoughts on it but just asking rhetorically...


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan U said:


> they never do that with the EDL do they.


 
To be fair the EDL can barely remember their own names, let alone what people look like.


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)

someone get this man a belt

https://vine.co/v/blMJmQDIDEt


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

ska invita said:


> hah yeah that day was a lot of fun...
> agree 100% about the canary wharf thing - also its a bit of a trap IMO.
> I wonder what it is thats different between now and the RTS and Wombledelic events of the 90s - is it a lack of proper planning as Pickmans suggests? Are people done with running around with the police? Is the strategy tired? Not enough anger? Ive got my own thoughts on it but just asking rhetorically...


 
IMHO there was a lot of youthful energy in the 90s that isn't around on the scene these days. Yes you still get the usual crown and a fair few people, but generally I think many people are much less politically inclined than they used to be and many of the more 'normal' people that would have also got involved back in the 90s are staying away. Whether this is due to genuine lack of interest, lack of funds or other side effects of the current economic and political climate I'm not sure. Probably a bit of both.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

I miss the 90s


----------



## kenny g (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> IMHO there was a lot of youthful energy in the 90s that isn't around on the scene these days. Yes you still get the usual crown and a fair few people, but generally I think many people are much less politically inclined than they used to be and many of the more 'normal' people that would have also got involved back in the 90s are staying away. Whether this is due to genuine lack of interest, lack of funds or other side effects of the current economic and political climate I'm not sure. Probably a bit of both.


 

I blame skunk weed, smart phones and the fact you might get locked up for two years for doing fuck all.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

think in the 90s it was much more about single issues and direct action and lacking a class analysis. So analytically it sucked but was a great time to grow up and feel as if you were being involved in something, even if it did turn out to be a crock of shite.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2013)

Cost of living has gone up etc?  Even in the late 80s/ early 90s when I was a kid it seemed like there was adults who could spend time putting serious effort into this kind of thing, there were new age hippies and all that.  That's all basically gone in my view.  Jobseekers isn't enough to feed a dog on let alone get the train to London.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

kenny g said:


> I blame skunk weed, smart phones and the fact you might get locked up for two years for doing fuck all.


 
We had skunk and ketamine back in the 90s but we still came.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We had skunk and ketamine back in the 90s but we still came.


 
do you remember all that criminal justice act oppostion stuff it?


----------



## kenny g (Jun 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> Cost of living has gone up etc? Even in the late 80s/ early 90s when I was a kid it seemed like there was adults who could spend time putting serious effort into this kind of thing, there were new age hippies and all that. That's all basically gone in my view. Jobseekers isn't enough to feed a dog on let alone get the train to London.


 

People are properly skint now.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> do you remember all that criminal justice act oppostion stuff it?


 
Yes, laddie I remember it well....

*fetches pipe and slippers*


----------



## kenny g (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> do you remember all that criminal justice act oppostion stuff it?


 

I got a militant sponsored bus to the CJ Bill demo - cost around 3 quid return from the midlands. Alot of the poll tax peeps came in on trot buses.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> Cost of living has gone up etc? Even in the late 80s/ early 90s when I was a kid it seemed like there was adults who could spend time putting serious effort into this kind of thing, there were new age hippies and all that. That's all basically gone in my view. Jobseekers isn't enough to feed a dog on let alone get the train to London.


 
Nah i think there is definately a cultural shift. Growing up back then just through music scenes never mind political scenes proper i knew hunt sabs, alf types, road protesters, and what not. we were all on the dole but i dont think financially it was hugely different, it seemed to be more a particular type of youth culture. God you even had shitty bands like the levellers back then.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes, laddie I remember it well....
> 
> *fetches pipe and slippers*


 
me too


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

kenny g said:


> I got a militant sponsored bus to the CJ Bill demo - cost around 3 quid return from the midlands. Alot of the poll tax peeps came in on trot buses.


 
when i think back to that era all i think about is crusties. do you even get crusties in the younger generations now?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Nah i think there is definately a cultural shift. Growing up back then just through music scenes never mind political scenes proper i knew hunt sabs, alf types, road protesters, and what not. we were all on the dole but i dont think financially it was hugely different, it seemed to be more a particular type of youth culture. God you even had shitty bands like the levellers back then.


 
If you go to a student 'alternative' night they are still rocking the same tunes as alternative nights did back in the 90s.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> when i think back to that era all i think about is crusties. do you even get crusties in the younger generations now?



They listen to tekno and are Italian these days.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> If you go to a student 'alternative' night they are still rocking the same tunes as alternative nights did back in the 90s.


 
the 90s invented retro. my earliest rememberance of that was when everybody got into the doors cause of that fucking film. (i even wrote some real shitty jim morrison inspired 'poetry' that i still worry someone might have read if it blew out the bin before i even took my first acid)


----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Nah i think there is definately a cultural shift. Growing up back then just through music scenes never mind political scenes proper i knew hunt sabs, alf types, road protesters, and what not. we were all on the dole but i dont think financially it was hugely different, it seemed to be more a particular type of youth culture. God you even had shitty bands like the levellers back then.


 
The dissident (? that's not the right word, don't know what it) communities have been broken, I don't think they exist any more, I think that's at least partly deliberate. I don't know why the environmental/ anticapitalist movement never managed to get the strength that it's predecessors had. It seems to me like people don't "drop out" for want of a better word any more, there are a lot of students involved and they (probably rightly) have half an eye on needing to look after their own futures too. This is quite speculative and might not be the right thread for this.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan U said:


> They listen to tekno and are Italian these days.


 
it all went wrong when they started leaving crass, subhumans, and conflict behind for electronic music!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 11, 2013)

I blame the internet. Why go to meetings and organise protests when you can start twitter campaigns from your armchair?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> when i think back to that era all i think about is crusties. do you even get crusties in the younger generations now?


 
You get the odd one or two but there's not much of it about.




xslavearcx said:


> it all went wrong when they started leaving crass, subhumans, and conflict behind for electronic music!


 
Oi, the electronic music movement actually boosted the protest scene in the 90s IMHO.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> The dissident (? that's not the right word, don't know what it) communities have been broken, I don't think they exist any more, I think that's at least partly deliberate. I don't know why the environmental/ anticapitalist movement never managed to get the strength that it's predecessors had. It seems to me like people don't "drop out" for want of a better word any more, there are a lot of students involved and they (probably rightly) have half an eye on needing to look after their own futures too. This is quite speculative and might not be the right thread for this.


 
it would be a dead interesting thread actually.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> it would be a dead interesting thread actually.


 
Start it  I'm quite interested by activism in the 80s and 90s actually, for various reasons.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck it. my hair is shoulder lenght. i dont even like washing it. ive got a heinz 57 dog. id be a perfect candidate for a crusty. im bringin it back. gonna hitchhike somewhere tommorrow.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> Start it  I'm quite interested by activism in the 80s and 90s actually, for various reasons.


 
ok then. should it be in this section or another section?


----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> ok then. should it be in this section or another section?


 
This section or UK politics. This section?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Fuck it. my hair is shoulder lenght. i dont even like washing it. ive got a heinz 57 dog. id be a perfect candidate for a crusty. im bringin it back. gonna hitchhike somewhere tommorrow.


 
You never see hitchers any more unless it's people delivering cars or outside festivals.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I blame the internet. Why go to meetings and organise protests when you can start twitter campaigns from your armchair?


 
50 000 turned up for the November 2010 tuition fees protest (or much more, that is the official figure)

Between 250 000 and 500 000 turned up for the March 2011 anti cuts protest.

The people are out there. iPhones, Youtube and skunk did not stop them from turning up to those ones.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> You never see hitchers any more unless it's people delivering cars or outside festivals.


 
it was one of those things i hated at the time. but nostalgia makes it the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> This section or UK politics. This section?


ok i posted a thread on it on this section.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> it was one of those things i hated at the time. but nostalgia makes it the most amazing thing ever.


 
I used to love it. Got loads of free puff off lifts and didn't mind the odd night in a bush.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> You never see hitchers any more unless it's people delivering cars or outside festivals.


 
I used to hitch-hike everywhere, back in the 70's-80's now indeed you see none.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

yeah me too. i moved to sheffield to join a vegan straight edge militant animal rights enviromentalist band (theres that conflation of music and politics again!), and they didnt like me very much. so i got homesick and used to hitchhike between there and glasgow all the time. hated getting stuck in non-24 hour stations in the rain though


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> You get the odd one or two but there's not much of it about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hehe. slight wind up there!


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 11, 2013)

If you know of anyone still looking for a bed tonight please send them to LARC 62 Fieldgate Street from there they will be redirected.

There's also some food too


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's have a reply on the demo Friday.


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> when i think back to that era all i think about is crusties. do you even get crusties in the younger generations now?


 

apparently so, according to some middle-aged users of twitter, who seem obsessed with cleanliness and people wasting their taxes.  not people actually wasting their taxes of course, just the ones protesting about people wasting their taxes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2013)

I checked out Picadilly circus again at around 7. A handful of young-uns dressed in black sitting around eros surrounded by old bill. Totally outnumbered. What are the establishment so afraid of? Less protesters but waaaaaay more police. They're shitting it.


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2013)

"No Pasaran" banner hung off the building in Beak street.

There were so many cops. I cycle around Soho. There were vans parked up most of the day full of cops doing nothing.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I checked out Picadilly circus again at around 7. A handful of young-uns dressed in black sitting around eros surrounded by old bill. Totally outnumbered. What are the establishment so afraid of? Less protesters but waaaaaay more police. They're shitting it.


 
I go around Soho and West End all day. The large number of cops to evict people who had not actually done anything yet did not go down well with the cross section of people I meet around West End.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 12, 2013)

was a fucking rout, filth ran the show from the first moment, poor numbers didnt help and there didnt seem much of a plan, but nothing bar another 5000 people would have changed that, they were up for it, wanted to send a message and they did


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's my video:


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 12, 2013)

shaman75 said:


> Here's my video:




Wait, did they just snatch that lass out of the crowd?

Also I love when I post people I know.


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 12, 2013)

And the pictures... http://entoptika.co.uk/stopg8-j11/


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 12, 2013)

Found this


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 12, 2013)

from the twitter account:

Anti arms and anti police repression demo Wednesday 2pm meet outside BAE systems, Stirling Square, 6 Carlton Gardens, SW1Y 5AD


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Why are the coppers going so hard at this?


 
Because their masters wish to send a message.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 12, 2013)

If anyone left gear behind in the convergence space it's been moved to Charing Cross police station.

I'll post the number up later.


----------



## where to (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know what the guy on the roof incident was all about? Did he know he would have fallen so far
?  What happened beforehand?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2013)

front of evening standard today as if the cops saved his life 
told some suited knob reading it on the tube this morning that the other side to the story was that the police barricaded them in, turned the water off, beat a load of them and arrested everyone

and on monday night i weirdly bumped into some people i knew from Cardiff near westminster who'd been involved and had to stop to check if they were ok which freaked them out as i was in semi posh get up 
then the rest of the people they were with were even more freaked out when we started talking in Welsh


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 12, 2013)

where to said:


> Does anyone know what the guy on the roof incident was all about? Did he know he would have fallen so far
> ?  What happened beforehand?



I've heard that the guy was running to _escape_ the police and got lamped by them. The suicide attempt / saving his life is bullshit for daily mail readers. Apparently.


----------



## where to (Jun 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> I've heard that the guy was running to escape the police and got lamped by them. The suicide attempt / saving his life is bullshit for daily mail readers. Apparently.



Have you seen the footage? I saw it around twenty times yesterday from multiple angle. They did stop him going over, that's undeniable. And it didn't seem he'd yet been lamped. Can't believe he was trying to jump though. still curious what it was all about


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2013)

where to said:


> Have you seen the footage? I saw it around twenty times yesterday from multiple angle. They did stop him going over, that's undeniable. And it didn't seem he'd yet been lamped. Can't believe he was trying to jump though. still curious what it was all about


 
Have you got a link?


----------



## where to (Jun 13, 2013)

On phone so no, but sure its on YouTube by now if you search for "j11 roof beak street protest" or similar.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 13, 2013)

where to said:


> Have you seen the footage? I saw it around twenty times yesterday from multiple angle. They did stop him going over, that's undeniable. And it didn't seem he'd yet been lamped. Can't believe he was trying to jump though. still curious what it was all about


 
No - to be clear, I've been told by several that he was running to escape, towards a fire escape ladder. And although I've not seen it myself, also been told that he was punched on the floor after being caught, hence his injuries. Certainly had no intention to jump, that's the usual bullshit that will see a load of innocent protesters locked up as a warning. One of the saddest aspects of current politics - the democratic right to object being treated as terrorism. Chilling, really.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2013)

where to said:


> On phone so no, but sure its on YouTube by now if you search for "j11 roof beak street protest" or similar.


 
How did you record it?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> No - to be clear, I've been told by several that he was running to escape, towards a fire escape ladder. And although I've not seen it myself, also been told that he was punched on the floor after being caught, hence his injuries. Certainly had no intention to jump, that's the usual bullshit that will see a load of innocent protesters locked up as a warning. One of the saddest aspects of current politics - the democratic right to object being treated as terrorism. Chilling, really.


 
Special Branch held some of the G8 lot a while back under Schedule 7 which compels them to speak. They said they would not speak about activism as it was not terrorism. SB held up a bit of paper to show that protesting and activism is terrorism.

If you're an activist, by law, you are a terrorist.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Have you got a link?


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/jun/11/g8-protest-man-roof-restrained-police-video


----------



## spliff (Jun 13, 2013)

Bing


----------



## where to (Jun 13, 2013)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> How did you record it?



Virgin , I have playback feature thing. It was shown repeatedly on sky and BBC 24 anyway, as it was dramatic footage.


----------



## where to (Jun 13, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:
			
		

> No - to be clear, I've been told by several that he was running to escape, towards a fire escape ladder. And although I've not seen it myself, also been told that he was punched on the floor after being caught, hence his injuries. Certainly had no intention to jump, that's the usual bullshit that will see a load of innocent protesters locked up as a warning. One of the saddest aspects of current politics - the democratic right to object being treated as terrorism. Chilling, really.



I don't believe he was going to jump either, but I do think at his pace and direction he may have gone over if not stopped.  Definitely hit in the face when on the ground afterwards yes. Bleeding heavily when taken away, not bleeding beforehand. If they believed he was trying to jump firm physical restraint (not punching) understandable imo.


----------



## where to (Jun 13, 2013)

What the fuck were they doing raiding the place in the first place though, totally futile risk to many people's safety, including the police abseilers. Stupid.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 13, 2013)

ddraig said:


> front of evening standard today as if the cops saved his life
> told some suited knob reading it on the tube this morning that the other side to the story was that the police barricaded them in, turned the water off, beat a load of them and arrested everyone
> 
> and on monday night i weirdly bumped into some people i knew from Cardiff near westminster who'd been involved and had to stop to check if they were ok which freaked them out as i was in semi posh get up
> then the rest of the people they were with were even more freaked out when we started talking in Welsh


 

great story


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2013)

ffsear said:


> great story


 
pardon?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

as it turns out the thing at Canary Wharf is tomorrow (Friday) not Saturday as said in this thread
http://theyoweus.org.uk/


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Jun 13, 2013)

The guy on the roof was screaming down with capitalism.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 13, 2013)

From all accounts it was not a suicide attempt... He was going for the scaffolding...


----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> as it turns out the thing at Canary Wharf is tomorrow (Friday) not Saturday as said in this thread
> http://theyoweus.org.uk/


 
Is publicising it in such an open way not just asking to get kettled/battered/whatever? This whole approach seems to be a metaphorical suicide attempt, or am I totally missing some sort of point?

(not a criticism of ska invita or any other individual, but a general question about the purpose of this...)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

i know what you mean andy, but first off theres not such thing as a secret anymore - secret services and police are reading everything anyway
kettling is a problem whatever happens
Canary wharf is tricky because its only the first few meters around the tube entrance that are public land, the rest is "private property" - utter bullshit of course, but it makes protest tricky
But im not sure what they have lined up - the links suggests a program of speakers

13:00: Reclaim the Power & No Dash for Gas, Greater London Pensioners Association

13:30: David Graeber, Kat Brogan,
Food Liberation Front

14:00: UK Uncut, Danny Chivers,
Robin Grey (songs)

14:30: Disabled People Against the Cuts,
Pete the Temp

15:00: Women's Library Occupation, Round up


----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i know what you mean andy, but first off theres not such thing as a secret anymore - secret services and police are reading everything anyway
> kettling is a problem whatever happens
> Canary wharf is tricky because its only the first few meters around the tube entrance that are public land, the rest is "private property" - utter bullshit of course, but it makes protest tricky
> But im not sure what they have lined up - the links suggests a program of speakers
> ...


 
Don't want to put a downer on things, but from previous experience I suggest that the Met will be re-ordering that programme so that the final item is way higher than originally planned 

Half a league, half a league, Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death, Rode the six hundred.
'Forward, the Light Brigade! Charge for the guns' he said:
Into the valley of Death Rode the six hundred.​ 
Seems fucking pointless to me...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

not necessarily - Carnival Against Capitalism was always going to have a black block element to it, and the police response was to that aspect of it - if this is just some people standing outside the station with a loudhailer then theres less reason it will be rushed. Ive no idea who is behind the event or what they expect to happen on the day....


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2013)

andysays said:


> Don't want to put a downer on things, but from previous experience I suggest that the Met will be re-ordering that programme so that the final item is way higher than originally planned
> 
> Half a league, half a league, Half a league onward,​All in the valley of Death, Rode the six hundred.​'Forward, the Light Brigade! Charge for the guns' he said:​Into the valley of Death Rode the six hundred.​
> Seems fucking pointless to me...


 
Look at the groups involved. If the police go in heavy handed again it will be a victory for us.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 14, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> From all accounts it was not a suicide attempt... He was going for the scaffolding...


 
Here - in his own words - beaten up by the filth after being cuffed and put into stretcher...


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 14, 2013)

.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 14, 2013)

Ska, hip hop and then drum and base.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 14, 2013)

What a fucking week!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this now your new moniker or still a temporary one?


----------



## smokedout (Jun 15, 2013)

went to the uk uncut thing today which was exactly what youd expect, but okay I suppose, wasnt really in the mood

but this guy below was taking pics, you cant see it in the photo unfortunately but he had a fairly prominent swastika tat on his elbow and was overheard chatting to this copper about how he used to be CID, which obviously could be bollocks, but that was his chat - the copper who was from british transport police also pointed out someone who was talking saying that guy, hes always on protests like this, thats all I heard so not sure of the context, but anyway, wondered if anyone recognised him


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 15, 2013)

Aye spotted him and his buddy there.. They soon hoofed it when people began to notice them

Btw... There's more at this gig than were at canary... Sad really


----------



## brogdale (Jun 15, 2013)

On a lighter note...I like this pic; didn't know that the OB felt so strongly!


----------



## RegularPoster (Jul 22, 2013)

URGENT HELP NEEDED FINDING STOPG8 ARRESTEES AND WITNESSES!

Were you or a mate arrested at StopG8 Week of Action? Or did you witness
the Convergence Centre raids?

StopG8 Legal Working Group is urgently trying to make contact with all J11
arrestees. Even if your case has not been further pursued by the cops its
important we make contact with as many arrestees as possible, to ensure
that everyone is accounted for and nobody is going without support that
needs it. ALSO if you witnessed the aggressive police raiding of the
Convergence Centre please get in touch - your evidence could be useful for
criminal defence cases and civil actions against the cops.

If you have any information that can help with defence cases please send
an email to: stopg8_legal@riseup.net

In solidarity,

StopG8 Legal Working Group


----------

